# STEROIDS FORUM > IGF-1 LR3, HGH, and INSULIN QUESTIONS > IMPORTANT Threads that Everyone Should Read >  maximal insulin dosage for advanced lifter

## carbman

Hey!
I have been lifting for +10 years and cycled about seven years. Insulin I have used occasinonally and everytime i have used 10ius preworkout. I have heard that some use even 50ius during training. What u gyus succest that is the best dosage for insulin? If u wanna grow most but keep the fat not so high? and my calories will be 4500-5000. Also gonna start test, tren and mk677 same time.

----------


## Couchlockd

The dose is dependent on ability to cover insulin with carbs.

DO NOT TAKE 50iu , 

Also what type of insulin we talking? R, N, basal, glargine? Onset time, etc.

IMHO, although I don't use slin, I know a bit about it.you want Nova-Log or Canadian version Nova-rapid (same exact drug) 

That way itsin and out quick.yiu don't want to be pounding carbs all day to keep BGL from crashing with the longer acting stuff 

Here's what I'd suggest.

Drop the pre-work out and intra-workout idea.

Use Post workout with your shake. You basically need 15g carbs for every unit (of rapid or log) and go 75g carbs, less than 4g fat, and 60g protein, use 5 units with this post shake. Then recheck BGL about 45-60 minutes after

----------


## Obs

No one would take 5pius at once unless they had a death wish. 
Thats 500 grams of carbs and up to 500 grams two hours later. 

The only thing that could gain you is fat. 
I have done 20iu x 2 per day and it was stupid/pointless.

You are shuttling nutrients to torn down muscles as it happens and afterwards. Your body cannot use that big of a dosage of insulin at once. 

10iu is the max you should need unless you have a terrible insulin resistance and are about to become a diabetic. In which case stop taking it.

----------


## carbman

> The dose is dependent on ability to cover insulin with carbs.
> 
> DO NOT TAKE 50iu , 
> 
> Also what type of insulin we talking? R, N, basal, glargine? Onset time, etc.
> 
> IMHO, although I don't use slin, I know a bit about it.you want Nova-Log or Canadian version Nova-rapid (same exact drug) 
> 
> That way itsin and out quick.yiu don't want to be pounding carbs all day to keep BGL from crashing with the longer acting stuff 
> ...


I have humalog which is very fast acting like 3 hours active life. Why is better to use it post workout? I thought that during workout is the best time to take advantage of the nutritien shuttling that insulin improves.

----------


## B.Corgan SMP

> I have humalog which is very fast acting like 3 hours active life. Why is better to use it post workout? I thought that during workout is the best time to take advantage of the nutritien shuttling that insulin improves.


Taking insulin while breaking down muscle has no where near the benefits if taking it during a recovery period post workout

----------

